# Tractor Driven Combine



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I thought I had heard of most everthing in agriculture, but I did not know of such a outfit as this.....at least they know what to power their combines with.....dont you agree Cy?









Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com...bines_in_india/


----------



## rjmoses (Apr 4, 2010)

Is that a JD sitting up there? Has the yellow and green colors.

I remember my cousin had an AC combine that was pulled behind a tractor. Would seem to be a much simpler approach.

Ralph


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

They say is the article Claas make one for the market too. I've seen the fully mounted type before that you back a tractor into, they're pretty neat rigs, fit well on a 50 hp hydrostatic compact tractor for seed harvesting.

JF mounted combine | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

I seem to remember seeing a picture of a old combine where you placed/drove a Cletrac in it. You then removed the tracks from the cletrac and ran big chains from the drive sprockets to teh wheels on the combine and the PTO/belt drive ran the rest of the combine. I also seemed to recall somebody had a tile machine you did the same with a cletrac.


----------

